

IOS 8: New Features - liviu
http://www.macrumors.com/roundup/ios-8-features/

======
josephlord
Duck duck go in Safari is great news. I've shifted my desktop searching
already.

How stable is the beta? I'm a developer but I test mostly on my prime devices.
I was planning to wait for beta 4 or so but I wondered how it was going.

